# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Série TV] Heroes

## notalp

Bonjour a tous, 
Juste pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas encore, un p"tit post pour vous parler d'une srie (US) qui a commenc en Sept.06

HEROES ...

Pour le moment il y a 7 pisodes dispo et dj c'est prenant

Une srie que je conseille a tous .... surtout ceux qui aiment le principe des X-Men

bon visionnage  ::):

----------


## lakitrid

> Bonjour a tous, 
> Juste pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas encore, un p"tit post pour vous parler d'une srie (US) qui a commenc en Sept.06
> 
> HEROES ...
> 
> Pour le moment il y a 7 pisodes dispo et dj c'est prenant
> 
> Une srie que je conseille a tous .... surtout ceux qui aiment le principe des X-Men
> 
> bon visionnage


Un peu gore par moment (j'en suis  la fin de l'ep 3)

----------


## Joe Le Mort

> Un peu gore par moment (j'en suis  la fin de l'ep 3)


 :8O:   ah bon, tu parles de la jeune fille ? mouais...y'a pire !

Sinon, en effet, une bonne srie, tres dure d'attendre une semaine a chaque fois  ::P:

----------


## venegan

> Un peu gore par moment (j'en suis  la fin de l'ep 3)


 :8O:   Il parait que a va passer sur TF1 en Mars (par la) le Dimanche  21h

----------


## notalp

Oui il parait ... mais bon TF1 c les roi pour passer les pisodes des sries dans un ordre alatoire ... mais suivant tout de mme la loi de murphy ... 
En gros il vont passer le dernier et apres un tirage alatoire (comme pour les experts) ... 
Enfin bref ...
Moi je suis en train de mater le 7 ... vraiment GENIAL 

bon visionnage

----------


## BrYs

Je confirme, c'est une excelente serie.

 ::ccool::

----------


## Captain_JS

Heu et sinon a vous dirait d'en dire un peu plus sur l'histoire ?
Parce que l on sait en gros que c'est gnial, mais on sait pas pourquoi  ::aie::  

Merci  :;):

----------


## notalp

ok  ::): 
Site Francais : http://www.heroes.fr/

Synopsis

Partout dans le monde, un certain nombre d'individus en apparence ordinaire se rvle dot de capacits "hors du commun" : la rgnration cellulaire, la tlportation, la tlpathie... Ils ne savent pas ce qui leur arrive, ni les rpercussions que tout cela pourrait avoir. Ils ignorent encore qu'ils font partie d'une volution qui va changer le monde  jamais !

galerie photo :
http://www.allocine.fr/series/galeri...serie=812.html

Episode 1

Genesis (VO)
 Rsum
En Inde, un spcialiste en gntique dcide de poursuivre les recherches de son pre disparu. L'une de ses thories concernait l'volution de l'espce humaine. Celui-ci tait persuad de l'existence d'un certain nombre de personnes - en apparence ordinaire - dotes de capacits "hors du commun". Une volution de l'espce susceptible de changer l'humanit  jamais !... A new York, Peter Petrelli tente de convaincre son frre, un politicien, qu'il sait voler... Claire, une adolescente, dcouvre qu'elle est invincible... Un artiste, rong par sa dpendance aux drogues, a la facult de peindre l'avenir... Au Japon, un jeune homme peut arrter le temps... Ils ne comprennent pas tous ce qui leur arrive et les rpercussions que tout cela peut avoir...
Extait : http://www.spoilersfrance.com/heroes...?page=video101

Episode 2

Don't look back (VO)
 Rsum
Des individus  travers le monde commencent  prendre conscience de leurs prodigieuses facults. Une pom-pom girl invincible fait part  ses parents adoptifs de son intention de dcouvrir qui sont ses gniteurs... Un fonctionnaire japonais brise le continuum spatio-temporel et se retrouve  New York o il fait une tonnante dcouverte... A la suite de la mort de son pre, le professeur Suresh dcide de poursuivre les travaux de celui-ci et trouver ces personnes dont les gnes ont mut, leur confrant des facults exceptionnelles... Peter Petrelli se retrouve  l'hpital aprs avoir saut du toit d'un immeuble. Il est persuad que son frre Nathan a vol pour le rattraper... Lorsqu'elle se rveille dans son garage, Niki Sanders dcouvre avec horreur les cadavres des hommes venus rclamer l'argent qu'elle avait emprunt  leur patron. La jeune femme ignore ce qui a pu se pass...
Extait : http://www.spoilersfrance.com/heroes...?page=video102

Episode 3

One Giant Leap (VO)
 Rsum
Niki enterre les cadavres dans le dsert. Elle a bien l'intention de disparatre avec son fils... Claire est rassure quand son pre accepte de mettre en route des dmarches pour retrouver ses parents biologiques. Pour l'heure, elle a d'autres proccupations. Son quipe doit jouer un match important... Hiro tente de convaincre son ami qu'il est all dans le futur et qu'il doit  tout prix empcher qu'une catastrophe se produise... Peter essaie de reproduire son exprience du vol... Simone ne supporte plus de voir son petit ami se dtruire ainsi avec la drogue. Elle ne croit pas  ses histoires de dessins prophtiques... Matt Parkman est arrt par le FBI. Interrog, il tente d'expliquer qu'il peut lire dans les penses. Et que c'est de cette faon qu'il a su o tait cache la petite fille... Mohinder dcouvre de nouveaux indices dans l'appartement de son pre. De nouveaux indices qui amnent de nouvelles questions...
Extait :http://www.spoilersfrance.com/heroes...?page=video103

Episode 4

Collision (VO)
 Rsum
Alors que Claire se rveille  la morgue o un mdecin lgiste est en train d'effectuer une autopsie sur elle, Matt se retrouve galement en mauvaise posture aprs le malaise survenu dans le bar... Nathan apprend que sa dclaration publique sur la prtendue tentative de suicide de son frre lui a valu des points dans les sondages. Peter, pour sa part, a trouv du rconfort dans les bras de Simone... Niki est conduite  Las Vegas o un associ de Linderman lui propose un march en change de l'argent qu'elle doit... Sur le chemin qui les mne  New York, Hiro et Ando font escale dans la ville du jeu... 
Extrait : http://www.spoilersfrance.com/heroes...?page=video104

Episode 5

Hiros (VO)
 Rsum
Mme Bennet est dans tous ses tats. Sa fille, Claire, a t hospitalise  la suite d'un accident de voiture... Peter Petrelli fait une trange rencontre. Le temps semble s'arrter tout autour de lui, tout le monde est immobile, sauf lui. Il voit arriver un certain Hiro Nakamura, venu du futur pour lui communiquer un message d'un extrme importante. Peter se voit confier une mission susceptible de changer le cours des choses et sauver le monde... Niki se rveille nue dans le lit de Nathan Petrelli. Elle ne comprend pas comment elle est arrive l alors qu'elle avait quitt la chambre, refusant de cder aux avances du politicien. Celui-ci en revanche a disparu...
Extrait : http://www.spoilersfrance.com/heroes...?page=video105

Episode 6

Better Halves (VO)
 Rsum
Peter et Isaac doivent imprativement retrouver un des tableaux emport par Simone pour reconstituer le puzzle et retrouver la pom-pom girl avant qu'il ne soit trop tard... Mr Bennet apprend  Claire qu'il a retrouv ses parents adoptifs et qu'ils sont prts  la rencontrer si elle le souhaite... Niki voit son poux rapparatre dans sa vie et dans celle de son fils... Quant  Suresh, il semble dtermin  rentrer en Inde...
Extrait : http://www.spoilersfrance.com/heroes...?page=video106

Episode 7

Nothing to Hide (VO)
 Rsum
Simone dbarque effondre chez Peter. Son pre vient de dcder... La cassette compromettante montrant Claire dans des situations incroyables tombe entre les mains de son frre, Lyle... Lorsqu'elle reprend connaissance, Niki dcouvre que son fils et son mari ont disparu... Un autre meurtre ayant t commis par Sylar, Audrey demande  Matt de l'aider.
Extrait : http://www.spoilersfrance.com/heroes...?page=video107



Dsol je ne fait pas le 8 (je ne l'ai pas encore vu donc je ne veux pas savoir  ::):  )

----------


## BrYs

J'ai vu l'pisode 8 mais je n'aime pas faire de spoiler  ::): 
Donc je vous laisse regarder.

Juste vous dire que a lance 2/3 choses importantes  l'histoire  mon avis.
Sur Hiro et Mohinder en particulier.  ::P:

----------


## Admin

> Juste vous dire que a lance 2/3 choses importantes  l'histoire  mon avis.
> Sur Hiro et Mohinder en particulier.


Arrete de spoiler toi  ::sm::

----------


## BrYs

> Arrete de spoiler toi


 ::mrgreen::

----------


## notalp

Non Non Non ... arrete ... pas d'indice ... 
 ::):

----------


## BrYs

> Non Non Non ... arrete ... pas d'indice ...


En gros je voulais juste dire que l'pisode est top et que la serie l'est autant.

----------


## Admin

> En gros je voulais juste dire que l'pisode est top et que la serie l'est autant.


Ouai Ouai, t'as spoiler quoi  ::aie::

----------


## BrYs

> Ouai Ouai, t'as spoiler quoi


Ouais enfin c'est pas comme si j'avais dis qu'il y avait une invasion extra-terestre ...

Oups  ::aie::

----------


## Admin

> Ouais enfin c'est pas comme si j'avais dis qu'il y avait une invasion extra-terestre ...


Ou pire, que Sawyer il meurt....ah non c'est dans Lost a  ::aie::

----------


## BrYs

> Ou pire, que Sawyer il meurt....ah non c'est dans Lost a


Et voila t'es de suite hors sujet. c'est un thred sur Heroes  ::roll::  

 ::aie::

----------


## notalp

> Ouais enfin c'est pas comme si j'avais dis qu'il y avait une invasion extra-terestre ...
> 
> Oups


Quoi Quoi ??? Ils meurent tous a la fin ??? 
Mince alors  ::(:  ::aie::

----------


## BrYs

> Quoi Quoi ??? Ils meurent tous a la fin ??? 
> Mince alors


 ::mouarf::

----------


## notalp

Bon ok le 8 est ENORMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  ::):

----------


## Bebel

Pour les filles je dirais Elle et pour les gars Hiro. Mais de manire globale c'est Hiro. Il est terrible dans ces mimiques et son cot bon enfant et toi ?

----------


## attila771

Pour les filles je dirais Claire car elle est presente depuis le Debut mais 'Elle' me fait bien rire surtout avec Peter
Pour les MEc: Hiro aussi il est trop marrant comme trop serieux avec son epe et surtout le Hiro qui vien du futur dans la saison 1

----------


## Bebel

D'ailleur, on ne sait toujours pas comment il va le devenir. Mais il le deviendra peut etre jamais, car ce hiro est li  un monde dtruit par l'explosion.

----------


## flo_flo

L'agent de police a jou dans Alias, ca j'en suis sur.

Par contre, est-ce que le samurai est bien aussi Sark le mchant d'Alias ?

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

un petit coup sur allocine aurait suffit  te le confirmer  :;):  Mchant un jour, mchant toujours ?

----------


## attila771

Entre lui ( Parkman), Mohinder et le pire les jumeaus ce sont les personnage que j'ai du mal a accrocher avec eux malgre que parkman a un pouvoir qui dechire tous ^^ surtout dans l'episode de la semaine

tu va allez mangez tes cereale

 ::king::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

maman petrelli lui a d'ailleurs fait remarquer

----------


## attila771

Oui elle est vraiment bizard maman petreli c'est la seul a savoir quand quelqu'un rentre dans ses pense... Elle aurait un pouvoir???

De plus comment cela se fait qu'elle arrive a se controler quand c'est pakman alors que quand c'etait son pere elle etait entrain de se tuer... l'eleve n'a pas encore depasser le maitre?

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

vivement ce soir pour l'pi 10 ^^

----------


## mavina

> je la prefere maitenant


Qui ne la prfre pas maintenant ?  ::aie::

----------


## attila771

> Qui ne la prfre pas maintenant ?


Ceux qui prfre Niki ou Elle  ::mouarf::

----------


## mavina

_Claire's fan..._  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bebel

Quelqu'un a vu celui d'hier ?
en tout cas en un mot  je dirais excellent

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

moi je vais devoir attendre demain, ce soir je n'aurais pas le temps :/

----------


## attila771

Non je ne l'ai pas encore vu Hlas..... Tu le regarde ou BeBel?

----------


## Bebel

Je le regarde grce au tigre blanc neige  ::aie::

----------


## babyboy

sympa le dernier  :8-): 
la semaine prochaine ce sera le dernier pisode de la saison 2 (a cause des grves) a risque de se finir plutot "a l'arrache"

----------


## alexrtz

C'est de pire en pire cette srie  ::(:

----------


## mavina

Ce ne sera pas le dernier de la saison mais le dernier pour le moment, puisque ce n'est pas parceque les scnaristes font grve qu'on arrette les sries, on les met juste en suspens. Sinon, si le prochain pisode finit comme celui ci...  ::arf::

----------


## attila771

Ce n'est pas le dernier de la saison la semaine prochaine mais plutot la derniere du Volume II. Apres c'est la pause Hivernale.

Plus haut j'ai dit:

[/COLOR]

Sinon je viens de lire l'episode 11 sera bien la fin du Volume II et sa sera donc la pause 


```

```

C'est la programme apres si les greve continue alors il y aura peut etre des decalage voir annulation alors la tu aura raison sa sera bien le dernier episode de la saison  ::cry:: 


En ce qui concerne l'episode de cette semaine:
J'ai trop bien aim plein d'action surtout la mort de Alexjandro( enfin) il servent a rien les deux jumeaux vivement que sylar retrouve son pouvoir et degage Maya!!!
Sinon d'apres mes info il annonce 3 mort dans l'episode de la semaine pochaine certain mort definitive et d'autre on en sais pas encore.. bon deja nous avons Alejandro les deux autre???
j'espere que c'est pas hiro qui se fera tuer par peter... je voterais pour la mere de peter et...west ( il sert a rien)

Aussi j'ai bien aim la fin de l'episode avec claire et ELLE dommage qu'elle ne ce sont pas Embras ::yaisse2:: ....Eu tapper

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

bon ben aprs matage de l'pi de la semaine :
duel de blondasses c'est vrai, sylar c'est vrai que ca expdie un peu vite entre frontire du mexique et chambre de molly. J'ai mat en VO, j'ai toujours pas percut pour savoir si adam est un vilain ou pas... fight entre hiro et peter, hum, peter ne va pas bouger, il va se souvenir ^^

----------


## mavina

Ou pas  ::aie::

----------


## attila771

La rponse ce soir enfin aprs la diffusion donc demain soir ^^ ou pas

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

bon ben, j'ai presque raison  ::aie::  J'ai kiff le dfonage du adam monroe ^^ La mre Petrelli est une vraie connasse, Sylar va enfin pouvoir avoir un rle dans la saison. Nikki a-t-elle survcu ?

----------


## attila771

Tu as vu l'episode de Cette semaine???
moi j'espere le voir ce soir ^^

----------


## Bebel

C'est un trs bon pisode, le plus dure reste de trouver le moyen d'attendre la reprise de la srie.

----------


## zodd

Survcu  quoi? elle s'est fait avoir par le gang de merdeux?? si c'est a, dans la famille, ils se font avoir vraiment trop connement...

----------


## Bebel

Quelle ide de lire les spoils comme on l'a pas vu  ::aie:: 
Mais c'est presque ca.

----------


## zodd

Bah, vu comment tourne le scnario, je lache un peu.. c'est juste de la curiosit.. mais si c'est a.. c'est vraiment bidon.. ::roll::

----------


## Bebel

C'est pas exactement ca, elle vient sauver sa petite nice d'un immeuble en flamme et se fait pieger par une poutre. Juste aprs tout explose. Ce qui n'aide pas non plus, c'est qu'elle a perdu ses pouvoirs.

----------


## attila771

pas niki  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## zodd

je vois pas l'interet de la faire mourir de la sorte.. ca sent la fin contrat  plein nez..

----------


## mavina

Arrettez de faire des suppositions  ::aie:: 

w&s le prochain tome

----------


## babyboy

> C'est un trs bon pisode, le plus dure reste de trouver le moyen d'attendre la reprise de la srie.


pfiou j'espere que cette grve va donner un bol d'air  cette serie tellement prometteuse en saison 1 et vraiment ininteressante jusqu'a prsent !
Tout est prvisible, incohrences dans le scnar, persos qui deviennent de plus en plus inutiles et j'en passe ...
comme zodd je continue a suivre par curiosit et plus par passion !  ::roll:: 

cette pause va etre l'occasion de voir de nouvelles choses  ::):

----------


## attila771

> cette pause va etre l'occasion de voir de nouvelles choses



Sauf que presque toute les sries s'arrte....

----------


## babyboy

> Sauf que presque toute les sries s'arrte....


Y'en a quelques unes que j'ai pas encore eu le temps de commencer  :;):

----------


## alexrtz

> Tout est prvisible, incohrences dans le scnar, persos qui deviennent de plus en plus inutiles et j'en passe ...


+1

C'est du grand n'importe quoi...

----------


## attila771

Ouaaa j'ai vu le dernier episode hier du Volume III j'ai trop adorer!!!!
Plein d'action... peut tre trop mme
Par contre trop deu... Maya est pas morte... elle sert a rien elle tandis que Niki elle... je crains le pire
Le moment que j'ai adorer C'est le mini combat Hiro/ Peter ou on voit un Hiro trop puissant avec son pouvoir

Enfin la fin Sylar qui retrouve son pouvoir.... Adam dans un cerceuil ( Peut etre pas pour lOngtemps)

Une tite ide sur l'assassin du Nathan?? peut etre le pere de claire qui reprend du service??? NAthan mort pour toujours?? Encore tant de question...

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

je propose l'haitien pour le meurtrier de nathan, pour adam, moi ca me fait cauchemarder une fin comme ca

----------


## babyboy

> Ouaaa j'ai vu le dernier episode hier du Volume III j'ai trop adorer!!!!


T'es serrieux ?  :8O:

----------


## zodd

Il dure deux heures ou quoi le dernier episode?? ::aie::

----------


## attila771

> T'es serrieux ?


Do je me suis tromper c'est le Volume II trop presser de voir le Volume III


Sinon non il ne dure pas 2 heure le dernier episode juste 45 minute comme d'ab.. Selon moi c'est bien mais il aurait pu le faire en un episode de 1h30...

----------


## zodd

vu le dernier episode...

Si niki meurt comme a, c'est vraiment trop con.. Peter, quelle navet.. en gros ils ne se ferment aucune portes, pour Niki on sait pas vraiment, pour Nathan, il peut toujours etre resucit, pour adam, il peut toujours sortir car on l'entend de la surface, pour  Sylar, il a toujours ses pourvoir.. en gros on a pas avanc.. il ont juste clotur pour ne pas se fermer de porte d'un point de vu scnaristique..

----------


## attila771

Bon selon les derniere nouvelle... La saison 2 est bien fini...apres 11 episode...

----------


## zodd

oaip c'est bien bidon.. et une saison 3 en perspective?

----------


## Thes32

la saison 3 est dj l http://www.heroes.fr/

----------


## Invit

Ca commence pas trop mal. Y a une vraie confrrie de mchant qui se forme.

----------


## Captain_JS

La saison 3 est gniale  ::king:: 
On voit pas encore o va mener cette saison, et le titre du chapitre "Villains" est bien brouill au fil des pisodes  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Captain_JS

Bon alors j'ai vu l'pisode 4 hier soir, et franchement a dchire  ::king:: 
Alors les mauvaises fois diront que c'est du dj vu (oui les voyages dans le temps c'tait dj la saison 1, mais entre passer 5 min le temps de se prendre une explosion nuclaire ou d'entendre une conversation, et passer un peu plus de temps comme le temps de provoquer une explosion nuclaire y'a un peu de marge), mais l'volution de certains persos est quand mme assez cool (Sylar papa  :8O: , Peter qui gobe tous les pouvoirs, Claire SM et Mohinder tout chamboul ... et surtout Adam qui revient pour on ne sait pas encore trop quoi a tape  ::king:: )

Enfin bref a donne quand mme vachement envie de savoir pourquoi ils voluent tous comme a, et de savoir ce qu'il va se passer  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Lyche

a y est, le nouvel pisode de la 3me saison est sortie, on sens la pate du scnariste qui a repris son bb. La suite dans le prochain pisode !

----------

